# MMS wrong times shown



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

when i get messages they show an hour ahead in the 3.0 sense MMS apk. i saw a fix a while ago but cant find it again. show me sending at 4:30 then receiving at 5:31 instead of 4:31. makes the whole conversation a pain to read.

Thx for any help with this. googled for it and searched here and xda and cant find the fix i saw before.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

When I was on a BAMF 2.0 I used an app called SMS Time Fix. Worked a charm. Here's the link to it on the android market https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mattprecious.smsfix


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you! that is what i was looking for!  So nice not to get flamed when asking a question like on Xda lol.


----------



## jlambeth1 (Jun 24, 2011)

God, what a dumb question RafficaX. Ever heard of search?????? LMAO, just kidding! This place is so much nicer that XDA and I hope it stays that way. Welcome to the nice forums


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I never noticed the problem until I switched time zones. I flew out to the east coast and when I received texts from Pacific Time, the time stamp was all screwed. SMS Time Fix worked perfectly; I set it to use the phone's current time as the time stamp.


----------

